# mear y cagar - sinónimos



## roxcyn

Quiero sinónimos inocentes para estas palabras (mear y cagar) que puedo usar con los niños.  Sobre todo los sinónimos que no sean palabrotas, ¿podéis ayudarme?  

Por favor escribid adonde venís y si las palabras están usadas en qué países.  Gracias.  


Pablo


----------



## belén

Hola
Quieres decir "cagar" en vez de "cargar", ¿verdad?

Si es así, te cambio el título.

Yo para niños, de toda la vida:
Hacer pipí y hacer caca, sé que en algunos países dicen popo para esto último.


----------



## roxcyn

Gracias por notar el error .  Lo he corregido.


----------



## Jellby

A mí "hacer pipí" siempre me ha parecido cursi y uso "hacer pis" tanto para niños como para mayores.


----------



## chics

Por aquí se dice _pipi más que_ _pipí_, también _pis_. Y _caca_.


----------



## Xerinola

Hola:
De acuerdo con mis compañeros:"hacer pipí" y "hacer caca".

Saludos
X:


----------



## DickHavana

En España lo más usado con los críos es "hacer pipí" y hacer cacas"

Saludos
Seguiría pero tengo que ir al baño


----------



## mirx

Hola. 

Este tema ya se ha discutido, en hilos muy variados y muy largos por cierto. A continuación los enlaces.


Este hilo es idéntico >>>> *Baño *

Aquí más enlaces en el foro Español/Inglés:

*Ir al baño 1*
*Ir al baño 2*
*Ir al baño 3*

Si usas el motor de búsqueda de los foros e introduces "mear + cagar" encontrarás multitud de hilos que tratan sobre dicho tema.


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

Hola a todos:

Los vocablos *orinar* o *miccionar* son sinónimos de *mear*. Para *cagar* se pueden usar las palabras *defecar* u* obrar *y los términos *evacuar* y *excretar* son sinónimos tanto de cagar como de mear. Aunque estos son términos médicos, juzgo que voces tales como orinar y obrar bien se le pueden enseñar a un niño

Hasta luego.


----------



## lazarus1907

Un término que mis abuelos se empeñaron en que yo aprendiera: *Hacer de vientre*. Otras palabrejas: *deponer *y* ciscar*. También tienes expresiones coloquiales (unas más groseras que otras), como "poner un huevo".Para _mear_ tienes también las joyas* desaguar *y* desbeber*, y luego, por supuesto, infinidad de expresiones coloquiales, como "cambiarle el agua al canario".


----------



## chics

Los niños pequeños utilizan caca y pipi. Nunca he oído un niño de dos años que utilice orinar o defecar cuando necesita ir al baño. 

Por cierto, en mi casa también se utiliza -no hacer sino- ir de vientre (cagar), aunque eso ya no es vocabulario infantil. Tenemos también ir mal de vientre (estar estreñido) y tener cagarrinas (diarrea).


----------



## Berenguer

Los niños pequeños se referirían a:

-mear: hacer pipi, hacer pis, orinar
-cagar: hacer popo, hacer caquita (esto es un poco demasiado ñoño, pero...), hacer caca, ir al retrete, ir al baño

Si quieres una graciosa, para mear se puede decir "cambiar el agua al canario" "o cambiar el agua a los garbanzos" o "ir a visitar al señor Roca".
Una original para cagar "poner un huevo" o "plantar un pino"


----------



## DickHavana

Me ha llamado la atención que todos decís "hacer caca", en singular, mientras que yo siempre lo he oído como "hacer cacas", en plural. Mi mujer me confirma que en Murcia lo dicen en singular y que hasta que vino a Navarra no lo había oído en plural. Quizás sea influencia de la cocina vasca, pero aquí normalmente los chiquillos cuando cagan echan primer plato, segundo plato y el postre. 

Saludosss


----------



## DickHavana

Crisipo de Soli said:


> . *Para cagar se pueden usar la palabra* * obrar *




Crisipo: en España cuando alguien *obra* es que está haciendo reformas en el hogar o que está construyendo. Aunque, tal como andan los gremios, la verdad es que es *pa' cagarse*. 

Saludosss


----------



## Berenguer

DickHavana said:


> Crisipo: en España cuando alguien *obra* es que está haciendo reformas en el hogar o que está construyendo. Aunque, tal como andan los gremios, la verdad es que es *pa' cagarse*.
> 
> Saludosss



En España también se utiliza el término "obrar" para decir finamente "cagar".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches:

Os recuerdo que no buscamos cualquier eufemismo para las necesidades fisiológicas, sino palabras que pueda entender un niño:


> Quiero sinónimos *inocentes *para estas palabras (mear y cagar) que *puedo usar con los niños*.


Los eufemismos se han tratado en este hilo:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=118508
con el que podéis seguir si así lo deseáis.

Gracias por vuestra atención.
Martine (Mod...)


----------



## Mona1205

En Colombia dices para mear: orinar, hacer chichi, hacer pipi, hacer pis, cambiarle el agua al pajarito.
Para cagar:  Hacer popó, hacer caca, sentarse en el trono.


----------



## mirk

¡Me han hecho reir con sus aportaciones!

Van algunas, en el entendido que es para hablar con peques:

En México, al menos en mi tiempo éramos muy penosos para hablar de eso y decíamos "hacer del uno" para pipí y "hacer del dos" para popó.

_Pipí_ y _popó_ son utilizados en México, siendo _caca_ una palabra un tanto desagradable y usada casi exclusivamente para chistes.


----------



## belén

La discusión sobre la fonética de las palabras sigue aquí

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=455330


----------



## penandpaper

Hola,
Quiero saber si se puede usar la expresión "hacer un número uno" (refieriendose a "hacer un pis") en España? Y sino, ¿hay otra manera finolis para decirlo?
Gracias


----------



## Namarne

Hola. 
Yo nunca he oído esa expresión. Lo más fino que conozco es eso que tú dices, "hacer pis". De no ser que recurramos ya a eufemismos del tipo: ir al baño, etc.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Yo tampoco la he oído. Como dice Nam (hola Nam), lo normal es usar el eufemismo de "voy al baño".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## penandpaper

Lo que busco es una manera finolis de distinguir entre el 'número uno' y el 'número dos', si me entiendes (!). 'Ir al baño' es quizás un poco general.


----------



## Antpax

Hola otra vez:

Sólo se me ocurre la distinción entre "aguas menores" y "aguas mayores", pero no me suena que se muy común en el habla "normal".

Con los niños pequeños se habla de "pipí" y "popó".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## diegoitalo

En Argentina, al menos en mi zona (Rosario), se usa "hacer pichí, pis, pipí" en ese orden de frecuencia y "hacer caca", muy raras veces "popó", usado por personas más vergonzosas o reprimidas.
Las madres con chicos con pañales suelen decir: "está sucio" (caca) o "está mojado" (pis).
Saludos.


----------



## penandpaper

Antpax said:


> Hola otra vez:
> 
> Sólo se me ocurre la distinción entre "aguas menores" y "aguas mayores", pero no me suena que se muy común en el habla "normal".
> 
> Con los niños pequeños se habla de "pipí" y "popó".
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 
Gracias. Eso es interesante. El contexto es un fontanero que dice a un hombre que quiere lavarse las manos después de ir al baño (y no hay aqua) básicamente: como solo has hecho pis, no hace falta lavarse las manos porque no cuenta. Por ahora lo he solucionado usando una frase coloquial en español:
Bueno, solo has cambiado el agua al canario. Si no te lavas, no cuenta. 

¿Que te parece? ¿Suena horrible?!


----------



## Antpax

penandpaper said:


> Gracias. Eso es interesante. El contexto es un fontanero que dice a un hombre que quiere lavarse las manos después de ir al baño (y no hay aqua) básicamente: como solo has hecho pis, no hace falta lavarse las manos porque no cuenta. Por ahora lo he solucionado usando una frase coloquial en español:
> Bueno, solo has cambiado el agua al canario. Si no te lavas, no cuenta.
> 
> ¿Que te parece? ¿Suena horrible?!


 
A mí me suena, bien, pero como comentáste que querías algo finolis, no se me ocurrió esta, que es coloquial, pero creo que en el contexto que pones estaría bien.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Siem

Cuando estoy con mis amigos digo: voy a echar una meada o *voy a hablar con Roca *( marca de los sanitarios).  
Más formal: voy al baño


----------



## diegoitalo

penandpaper said:


> Gracias. Eso es interesante. El contexto es un fontanero que dice a un hombre que quiere lavarse las manos después de ir al baño (y no hay aqua) básicamente: como solo has hecho pis, no hace falta lavarse las manos porque no cuenta. Por ahora lo he solucionado usando una frase coloquial en español:
> Bueno, solo has cambiado el agua al canario. Si no te lavas, no cuenta.
> 
> ¿Que te parece? ¿Suena horrible?!


Acá no se usan mucho esas frases, suenan un poco maleducadas o groseras.
Entre adolescentes o adultos amigos, siempre en lenguaje más bien grosero, decimos "echar un meo/meada".
Saludos.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola a todos:
Podrías decir "hiciste una necesidad menor, si no te lavas las manos, no cuenta"

He escuchado eso de un uno (para orinar) y un dos (para defecar), pero en jerga de muchachos jovenes.

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Completo con lo que se dice Perú y que creo que aún no se ha dicho: 

Orinar: 
-Hacer pichi, 
-hacer la pila  
-hacer el uno
- hacer pipi

Defecar: 
- hacer el dos.
- hacer "la pufi"
- popo 

Nos vemos


----------



## Kangy

Por acá lo más común es *hacer pis* y *hacer caca*.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá es hacerse del uno o del dos, según el caso.

Fui a hacer del uno.
Me estoy haciendo del dos.


----------



## Kangy

Acá también se usan los números, pero los ordinales:

Voy a hacer lo primero, voy a hacer lo segundo.


----------



## penandpaper

Antpax said:


> A mí me suena, bien, pero como comentáste que querías algo finolis, no se me ocurrió esta, que es coloquial, pero creo que en el contexto que pones estaría bien.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 
Igual  no tiene que ser exactamente 'finolis' - pero si tener cierta efecto cómico (y referirse al pis en particluar por lo de no lavar las manos etc, no simplemente a 'ir al baño' en general). Si te suena bien mi frase, igual me vale. Echaré un vistazo al 'thread' de vez en cuando a ver si me llega la inspiración (!). Gracias a todos por sus 'contribuciones'!


----------



## RSalaya

Para defecar:

Hacer de cuerpo.
Plantar un pino.
Tirar el pantalón (esta me encanta).
Poner un huevo.

Aclaro que todas ellas las he escuchado, siempre en un contexto coloquial, pero las he escuchado.


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

... Sacarle el puro al cachetón...
... sacar los cachorritos o cachorrillos/ el topo...

Mejor no sigo 

Nos vemos


----------



## Kangy

*Ir de cuerpo* también es otra 
Se refiere a lo segundo


----------



## Perrino

Hola, yo soy de México
Yo conozco la palabra "hacer de cuerpo" como sinónimo (o eufemismo) de cagar
Ejemplos:
«Por favor, ¿me prestas papel para ir a hacer del cuerpo?»


----------



## Perrino

Otros sinónimos de cagar: hacer de vientre, ir del vientre, hacer popó.


----------

